# Office Depot selling Nexus 7



## DonNexus (Jan 5, 2012)

Just picked up my Nexus 7 16gb from the Office Depot in Dublin, CA. They only have a limited supply. I was the first one in the store. From what I saw, they may only have six units.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

No wonder why every place is selling out, they are barely getting any.


----------



## htowngtr (Sep 7, 2011)

they have a few in OD's around here


----------

